# Caching in on ATVing



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

This section has been a little slow of late. Doesn't anyone do anything in the great out doors besides hunt and fish? I made a couple of ATVing trips to Southern Utah recently. My family has found that Geocaching and ATVing make a good marriage. Geocaching makes for an interesting activity to do while ATVing and ATVs can access some very interesting Geocaching sites. And my grandkids LOVE geocaching. It is the ultimate treasure hunt. I hope you enjoy these picks as much as I enjoyed taking them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool, those are a lot of fun! How do you like your rhino? we have an identical one that we are trading in for the TEryx4 this month, just need a little more room. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The Rhino belongs to my son's father-in-law. It sure was nice to put the little ones on when they got tired. (We had riders 2,3,3,5 and 6) and it went everywhere we wanted to go. But it did vapor lock in a very inopportune place once when it had been working hard at low speed. I think he will take it in to Steadman's to see if they can install an electric fuel pump in the tank to get a little more pressure in the line. I personally have only ridden single machines,(Hondas). But I have heard good things about the TEryx.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Vapor lock?

Maybe that's what happend when i was out with family. I turned it off and it would not start for over a half hour. Acted like it was out of gas. 

Looks like fun


----------

